# Schneeschrift



## jayr (9. November 2004)

Passend zum Winter möchte ich einen Banner gestalten, dessen Schrift verschneit wirkt.
Die Füße der Buchstaben sollen im Schnee Verschwunden sein, der Schnee fällt aber noch weiter.

Wenns hilft: Google macht das im Winter glaub ich immer, soetwas wollte ich auch machen.

thx jayr


----------



## subzero (9. November 2004)

Gabs hier schon öffter die Frage, evtl. einfach mal


----------

